# Glucosamine/Chondrointan



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

oh I'm full of questions today...
So I have 3 dogs. One golden who is 4 years old, does not seem to have any joing issues but seemed like she was moving slower up the stairs the other day. Not sure if it was my imagination or not.
My lab mix is the same weight as my golden, about 60 lbs, has always seemed stiff, but doesn't seem to be in pain. Also, could be my imagination. She is almost 7.
The beagle mix is about 25 lbs and she is 6. No joint issues, can lay with her legs stretched out completely behind her, jumps around like a loon, seems to have no issues at all.
So my question is...does supplementing now prevent future problems, and what should I supplement with? I already supplement all 3 with salmon oil and Vitamin E, and would prefer to just buy the human stuff at Wal-Mart. So, taking into consideration my dogs weights, what should I buy and how much should I give?
Also, the 2 bog dogs get 2000 mg salmon oil a day, and the little one gets 1000 mg, and they each get one 400iu Vitamin E pill a day...does this sound right? I hope so because they've been getting this forever. I'm thinking about getting some coconut oil capsules too.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

seriously, I know people on here use supplements


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Cosequin DS with all of our crew (order it from Amazon). Cody does have spinal issues but the goldens I use it mostly to keep their joints lubricated as a preventative. I also use the Dogzymes Digestive enhancer, and Fish oil. I only supplement vit E a couple of times/week at 200 mg. It does help with the absorption of the omega 3's but I am afraid of overdoing it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I had purchased Vitamin E but hadn't given it to them yet! I give mine Gluc/chondroitin once a day as well as the Dogzymes. I just ran out of Dogzymes so am using plain yogurt in the meantime. 
I feed salmon food so don't add fish oil. You can get the blood too thin with too much fish oil. It happened to my dad.

Can I give them Vitamin D? I recall Laura saying a lack of Vitamin D caused the nose to pale or pink. Gunner's is paler.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

what is the dosage of gluc/chondroitan to give?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just started Tinkerbell on it and she's about 66 pounds. I am splitting a 1500mg tablet in half and giving her 750mg 2 times a day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't use the tablets as I have never found them effective, but my dogs all get glucosamine


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind do you use?


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

We also nixed the pills...
depending on a dogs digestive system, you never know if the whole pill is absorbed or half ends up in stools..

We use pharmacutical grade Glucostimine..
it is pure powder form and is sprinkled on there food..
About 50.00 a pound but quarter teaspoon a day on food lasts forever..

http://wholistichorse.com/


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

At what age would you start glucosamine?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My breeder requires that I feed my golden two tablets of glycoflex two times a day with meals--I have been doing this since she's been a puppy. I purchase through KV pet supply.


----------

